# Unable to access SuperCharger invoices



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Using "My Tesla" account, I can not find a link to the SuperCharger billing. Has reviewing SuperCharger fees been removed?

Bob Wilson


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.tesla.com/teslaaccount/charging. my history is there


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I was trying to find the old ‘billing’ link. I’ll add your link to my Tesla bookmarks.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Well this was a welcome surprise:








. . . 
I was not expecting a free SuperCharger session after my second COVID-19 shot. Unable to find the "billing" link, @msjulie gave me the link needed to see this.

Confused, yes, but not concerned.

Bob Wilson


----------

